# Stomach Ulcers? - Acid Reflux



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

I've recently had very bad heartburn from stomach acid buildup - seems to have gottern worse over the past 2 weeks and i'm getting ready to book a doctor's appointment. Now ive been on Tren-E for the past 8 weeks but only at 400mg/wk (so not a serious large dose) and have had heartburn indigestion on my last Tren course albeit not this bad. I'm taking Rennie anti-acids throughout the day to help but the times it gets really bad are about 2 hours after eating. Maybe it's just that my metabolism has gone through the roof.

I also feel sick quite often - stomach seems very sensative. Often want to throw up particularly straight after a workout or when eating breakfast (this week i have actually thrown up twice - once with a bit of blood coming up).

Anyone else had this type of experience or know what why this might be occuring?

Thanks in advance


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

bigkiwi said:


> I've recently had very bad heartburn from stomach acid buildup - seems to have gottern worse over the past 2 weeks and i'm getting ready to book a doctor's appointment. Now ive been on Tren-E for the past 8 weeks but only at 400mg/wk (so not a serious large dose) and have had heartburn indigestion on my last Tren course albeit not this bad. I'm taking Rennie anti-acids throughout the day to help but the times it gets really bad are about 2 hours after eating. Maybe it's just that my metabolism has gone through the roof.
> 
> I also feel sick quite often - stomach seems very sensative. Often want to throw up particularly straight after a workout or when eating breakfast (this week i have actually thrown up twice - once with a bit of blood coming up).
> 
> ...


I am 45 and had been bothered with my stomach since i was 15,i had every type of scope and tablet you could imagine,when i turned 40 i was fortunate enough to get private health care through my work.

I went to Ross hall in Glasgow and got it checked out,the outcome was i had reflux acid and it had burnt all the lining off my stomach,i now take two tablets called lanzrapole(spelling) and my life has changed.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks mate. I'm pretty sure the acid has burnt through my stomach lining as well - not good on the blood coming up though hence why i thought ulcer...


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

kiwi if youre bringing up blood I would get straight to the docs. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Lansoprosole has changed my life also.

I was crippled with indigestion for years and was getting through bottles of gaviscon like most people get through water.

Scope showed irritated stomach lining through excess acid production. The medication has stopped it about 95% of the time. Occasionally I will suffer like if I drink on an empty stomach but other than that its fine.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Had it all bar the blood. Dropped the Tren and I was fine.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Hi Bigkiwi - I posted this on XJPX's journal but basically I suffered almost exactly what your describing for 2/3 weeks. Then one morning I got sick pretty violently - so much so I started vomiting blood. Turns out I had a stomach ulcer which ended up bursting and I vomited so much I ripped my oesphagus. Ended up in hospital for a week nil by mouth and laser surgery in my throat. Get yourself checked out bro asap


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

i took diclofenac for 3 years to numb the pain of a 'back strain' which turned out to be a slipped disc and thats eroded my stomach, lansoprazole is brilliant, or omeprazole if you get really bad.

off the diclofenac and the lansoprazole now but ill suffer if i take any tablets


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

raperazole changed my life- 2 ulcers i had when i was 22- since then they are kept under control by pill but if i forget to take one .....


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

The blood could just be a burst blood vessel from all the force of retching etc id be concerned if the blood appeared in first retch.

Worth while getting it checked out though !

Zantec (spelling ?) are fairly good for acid reflux and avail over the counter .


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Had exactly the same problem, also on tren e, minus the blood coming up. Had a check for stomach ulcer but i didnt have one, was given lansoprazole which i used for a couple of weeks but when i came off the tren i didnt need them.

I've run tren since then with no acid reflux problems though.


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

Euroboy said:


> The blood could just be a burst blood vessel from all the force of retching etc id be concerned if the blood appeared in first retch.
> 
> Worth while getting it checked out though !
> 
> Zantec (spelling ?) are fairly good for acid reflux and avail over the counter .


just buy supermarkets own brand of ranitidine, exactally the same as zantac but half the price


----------



## andymc2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Been on lansoprazole for years, kills me if i dont take it.

Best drug ever invented, lol :thumb:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been on Losec / Opmoprozole for a few years, I was suffering from acid for years until the doctors found out what the problem was.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

chrislad said:


> i took diclofenac for 3 years to numb the pain of a 'back strain' which turned out to be a slipped disc and thats eroded my stomach, lansoprazole is brilliant, or omeprazole if you get really bad.
> 
> off the diclofenac and the lansoprazole now but ill suffer if i take any tablets


Yep diclofenic gave me ulcers and it ws horrific the worse pain i've every had as it never left me!

Never knew what it was but it made the weeks I had it horrible,

got given omneprazol (sp) and it soon cleared up but was sketchy for a while but now i don't have problems but then I stay miles from any pain meds as much as i can


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

On Omeprazole myself right now for suspected ulcer.

The downside with PPi meds is in the very way they work so well.

They work by suppressing stomach acid. But stomach acid is vital for proper food digestion, in particular protein (acid is required to hel unravel the peptide chains to allow enzymes in to do their job), as well as vitamins and minerals.

Iron absorbtion can be seriously compromised, resulting in some cases in chronic aneamia.

It actually says in the literature that usage should rarely be continued beyond 8 weeks due to declining health caused by nutrient malabsorbtion.

So def a treatment of symptoms, not an addressor of cause. I am hoping in my case that the temporary suppression will allow my suspected ulcer to heal - but as much as I love the initial effects of this stuff (zero heartburn) I will be looking for a different course of action if symptoms persist once I discontinue its usage... too much muscle needing built to be sh1tting out what I eat undigested :lol:

Not a viable long term med IMO, and I think GPs should be paying a little more attention to it rather than just "fit and forget".


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DB said:


> Yep diclofenic gave me ulcers and it ws horrific the worse pain i've every had as it never left me!
> 
> Never knew what it was but it made the weeks I had it horrible,
> 
> got given omneprazol (sp) and it soon cleared up but was sketchy for a while but now *i don't have problems but then I stay miles from any pain meds as much as i can*


Youd be alright with paracetamol, codiene, sh1t like that - it is NSAIDs that cause the problem, I used to hammer those for the slightest sore head (Ibuprofen) as well as drink neat whisky/rum like it was lemonade, so no wonder I got into bother. I'm a fvcking idiot.

Not touching Ibuprofen or any other NSAID ever again, unless absolutely necessary!!!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> On Omeprazole myself right now for suspected ulcer.
> 
> The downside with PPi meds is in the very way they work so well.
> 
> ...


Suppression of gastric acid allows time for the ulcer to heal. Once its all good you'll be off em


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 11, 2010)

I have two sisters and a good friend who all suffer from acid reflux.

The sisters are on tramadol, as well as various supplements.

They're also on a gluten and dairy free diet, as these certainly trigger it. Alcohol obviously sets them off as does the MILDEST spicy foods.

My friend Nick is an ex cage fighter, a surfer - and one of the most phenomenal athletes I've ever known. His physique is truly astounding - so imagine our surprise when we have to call an ambulance because we think he's having a heart attack.

He's bent-over vomiting and dry-heaving into our mop bucket in his boxers on a hangover, his entire chest spontaneously constricting - in complete agony. I rode in the ambulance and he had morphine + oxygen mask.

I remember he said 'It keeps coming in waves' and the nurse said 'That's because you're a surfer!' (They were brilliant, arrived in 1-2 minutes max)

We got there and he settled down, turns out he has acid reflux and 10-12 pints with a curry afterwards was NOT a good idea! Caused spontaneous muscle convulsions.

So avoid all spicy food, if you HAVE to drink then beer isn't great - and make sure you have a good meal inside you. Also, investigate gluton/dairy free diet. It is very important to my sisters!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

its odd to see this post i have thrown up blood today, i got properly steaming last night and this morning at work i threw up so much there was nothing left and i was still heaving then the next time i threw up there was blood, quite a lot and really bright which i read on the web means it is likely to be from the eosophogus? (spelling). i suffer from a lot of acid/heartburn and take cimetidine(spelling) 300mg which do help but recently they are not so affective which makes me think im getting worse!

to the OP- did you go to the docs? and if so what did they say?

will


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

vomitin blood is always a bad sign

Describe the colour - fresh red or cofee ground

You drink a lot; you on any NSAIDS?

Maybe pop down to your docs and see what he says


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

fresh bright red, tbh i had a can of coke on the way to work to try shake off the hangover so first sick had brown in anyway so wouldnt have noticed but it was after everything was already thrown up i went for it again and bright red it was.

Im not sure what NSAIDS are... im on antibiotics for acne and i take the acid blockers (cimitedine) but thats it. i was on antidepressants but recently come off them. my dad has a stomach ulcer which gives him greif, it isnt heriditary is it?

gunna get down docs this week get more antibiotics, so ill speak to doc then


----------

